# Klassical Kwiz Time!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Answer freely and correctly if you can, and pose new questions as you will.

Name two musical works named after the German word for "cockatoo." No wiki-peeking!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

der Birdie? das Kwaxzen? ...I really do not know


----------



## Moraviac (Feb 18, 2011)

Me neither, and Papageneo (Magic Flute - Mozart) is Italian, I suppose.
The Thieving Cockatoo in German?  I really don't know.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

That's very diffikult.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay, I know the German word for Cockatoo; but I'm still none the wiser...


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Beethoven Kakadu variations and the theme/song its based on is the other, I suppose?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

If it's Kakadu, I'm betting there's an Australian piece too (after Kakadu National Park in NT) - Sculthorpe perhaps, given his recent death?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

kaka-doo-doo-doo, push pineapple, shake the tree
Kaka-doo-doo-doo, push pineapple, grind coffee?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mikey and dgee are right: Beethoven's Kakadu Variations and Sculthorpe's Kakadu.

http://www.amazon.com/Sculthorpe-Me...=1408464950&sr=1-1&keywords=sculthorpe+kakadu

We need a new kwiz kwestion!


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably an easy one but name the connection between Messiaen and Futurama.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Turanga Leela? ...........................................


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Name the author.

_Mi Contra Fa: The immoralisings of a Machivellian musician_


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Monteverdi? That's al I got.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

marinasabina said:


> Monteverdi? That's al I got.


Nope, try again folks.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I peeked, so I'll be very quiet...


----------

